# Ghost Riders on the Trail



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Here’s a timely and topical article on Going Beyond Leave No Trace (LNT) trail riding.

In THIS article learn how to minimize, and even negate, your impact while trail riding with information on:

· Planning your ride to reduce impact
· Actions to take while on the trail
· How to make sure your trail breaks don’t leave a lasting impression

As our preferred mode of recreation becomes more and more common, horsemen (horsepeople?) are being asked to minimize their trail impact by means similar to those used by hikers. By demonstrating our concern for trails as a sustainable resource, Horse riders can become leaders in LNT advocacy and in protecting our continued ability to ride in our favorite places.























As always for more tips on trail riding, trail safety, and of course trail maps and reviews, visit www.TrailMeister.com


----------

